# FS: 400g tank & stand.. Grand re-opening SALE



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

400g, stand, $800
Oh, and if you would like to view, you have to come to Mission


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

how wide is this tank??


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

.......... Uh oh!


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

wow great deal. I have seen this tank in person. It's awesom. I would love to by it my self but thanks to my accident i can't lift any thing over 5lbs Good luck with the sale shane


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

bonsai dave said:


> wow great deal. I have seen this tank in person. It's awesom. I would love to by it my self but thanks to my accident i can't lift any thing over 5lbs Good luck with the sale shane


Thanks Dave, I can lift and load for you. HEHE.

26.5" deep x 42.5" high x 84" long.


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll deliver for that price. Cash first of course.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

holy moly..thats a high tank!..how does one clean the bottom??


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

With a long gravel vac, which we also have.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

must be xtra long?? i think mine is 2ft. they come bigger?? i guess never had to look for a long one.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

pt1190 said:


> 400g, stand, light's. $800


man do i wish i had some extra cash.
this is one awesome deal.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> man do i wish i had some extra cash.
> this is one awesome deal.


I wish I had the SPACE!! Good luck with the sale.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

That sounds like a crazy tank. let's see some pictures!!


----------



## setarei (Apr 21, 2010)

I second that, pictures would be nice.


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Embersmom said:


> I wish I had the SPACE!! Good luck with the sale.


Same here! lol

and my elevator wont fit anything longer than a 6ft


----------



## hslee (Apr 29, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> Same here! lol
> 
> and my elevator wont fit anything longer than a 6ft


There's always the stairs...


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

ben_mbu said:


> holy moly..thats a high tank!..how does one clean the bottom??





pt1190 said:


> With a long gravel vac, which we also have.





ben_mbu said:


> must be xtra long?? i think mine is 2ft. they come bigger?? i guess never had to look for a long one.


yah one of these..lol!


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

BUMP someone buy this tank, it is an amazing deal


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Is this a store? If so where in Mission are you located?


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

except "a long gravel vac", is there any filters , heaters, air pumps include in this deal ?


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

This is in our home. We are not too far off lougheed hwy in Mission
The goldfish are just in for the winter.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

Discus Dave said:


> wow great deal. I have seen this tank in person. It's awesom. I would love to by it my self but thanks to my accident i can't lift any thing over 5lbs Good luck with the sale shane


That's a perfect dimension for a show tank of discus, Dave!


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

fishdragon said:


> except "a long gravel vac", is there any filters , heaters, air pumps include in this deal ?


Sorry just tank and stand. Everything else gone


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

pt1190 said:


> Sorry just tank and stand. Everything else gone


so lights also gone ?

"400g, stand, light's. $800" => "400g tank, stand. $800" ?


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup, just tank & stand This thread was started last year, lights were avail, could still be but are in need of bulbs, maybe ballists as well. We can throw these in, if you want. Still 800.


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

Title edited to tank & stand only.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Now that's a big ass tank. Have to be careful when cleaning that...if you fell in, you just might drown!  

Is it all glass? If so, that's going to be one heavy mofo. How much does it weigh, and how do you lift it?


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

This bad boy weighs in excess of 550lbs. It has a fiberglass over plywood bottom, which makes it alot lighter. And for all that have met me, i put this tank on the stand my self. Now i took the Egyptians methods to heart when i moved this tank, other than the lifting part. Brute strength.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow huge tank for an amazing price! 
Big enough to keep a full grown mermaid in there...


----------

